# Looking for partnership or share space



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have an expanding graphic design business and I am looking to establish a retail location to increase my traffic flow, and eventually begin to franchise. At the moment I am looking for someone who has either excess retail space, or would just be interested in sharing their space with a graphic design business. I only need about 200 s/f to begin with and the ability to post signage to help advertise. I would be most interested in someone who is willing to provide a flat "rental fee" for the space and have it include a set fee for utilities and internet.

I think our businesses would work well together and clients for both our businesses would have needs that the other could supply.

Prefer a location in the Midwest, but that is not a deal breaker, all locations will be considered.

Thanks!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Where in the Midwest?


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Really I have no preference where in the Midwest. It could be anywhere from Ohio to Minnesota, but a place that gets a fair amount of snow would be nice.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

brand1 said:


> ...but a place that gets a fair amount of snow would be nice.


"...a fair amount of snow...". That's funny. Not sure what your idea of fair amount is. In West Michigan here we are approaching a record amount. It has hardly stopped this year. Now being a few minutes from Lake Michigan a good portion of that is lake effect. We have the biggest piles of snow I have seen in years.


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, I used to live in Paw Paw, MI and loved every inch of snow we got. Record snow sounds good to me.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

A bit farther northwest than that up in Muskegon.


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very familiar with the area. I would love to get back to the west side of Michigan. Spent a lot of time going to Griffins games in Grand Rapids.


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I guess there in no one interested in sharing a retail space. I find that hard to fathom seeing as the two businesses would work well together, and are not competing for the same clients, rather giving those clients the opportunity to accomplish more things in one trip. Well, best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

brand1 said:


> I guess there in no one interested in sharing a retail space.


Don't give up yet. Sometimes it takes a while for people to take notice of a thread.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohio has had enough snow this year and we're expecting more


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ohio is great. I have family in Cincinnati so I would certainly be interested in going there.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Our shop is small and we are using every square foot at the moment otherwise the partnership sounds like it would make sense. For others reading this, how long are you looking to rent? Are you willing to sign a six or twelve month agreement?


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I am looking to sign a year lease to start, anything less would probably not give me the full ability to capitalize on the location.

I also have a background in t-shirt design and printing, having spent a few years working as a designer and printer for a tee company. I can create separations, clean & coat screens, print, and do DTG work as well. I would not mind being able to work in conjunction with the owner, and even stepping in to help if needed.

I am also willing to help promote their business through postcards, etc. that show both businesses and not just mine. The more customers that walk through the door, the better for us both.


----------



## Agfracing (Nov 21, 2011)

You are looking to relocate? Im in western ny. Whats your budget for rent per month? Got a big store front thats half used at the moment.


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, and your location sounds like what I am looking for. I sent you a private message with a few questions and it would be great if you could get back to me.


----------



## brand1 (Feb 5, 2014)

For anyone interested, I am looking for affiliates who are willing to place a freestanding banner in their showroom to promote my graphic design and printing services. I am willing to pay $25, plus provide the banner and stand, and all you need to do is set it up. You will get 10% for every customer I get because of this. It will not make you rich but you may earn an extra few hundred bucks a month for setting it up, plus if you need any marketing materials printed for your own business then I will do them for "affiliates" at cost. If you are interested then let me know.

Thanks!


----------

